# Computer Shuts Down A Few Minutes After Turning It On



## 10FootPianist (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a Dell Dimension 4700. I've been using it for 3 years now. Today, I turned it on, I was about to get to the screen to select which OS to boot from, then it just suddenly shuts down. I tried again, this time pressing F12 on the Dell screen for sytem info, in a few seconds the same thing happened. There isn't a power switch on the back, so I just unplugged it for about 30 minutes, plugged it in again and turned it on. This time I was able to select which OS to boot from, then 2 seconds later it shut down again. This same thing has been happening for the past hour. Each time it shuts down, the power LED blinks yellow and I have to hold it for a few seconds to turn it off then retry.

The last thing I did before this started happening was that I shut down he computer by holding the power button for 4 seconds instead of shutting down properly, I think this has something to do with it.

This has happened before in the past a few times, but never so much at once and I was able to get on eventually. I haven't added any new hardware or installed anything. I don't think its Windows XP since a few times it shut down before I was even able to select which OS to boot from(Both OSes are WinXP on different hdds in case one ever screws up).

So can anyone help?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The first thing to do is make sure the heatsink that sits on top the cpu is tight, if it is loose that will cause this.

If its tight then make sure its not clogged with dust, if its clogged with dust clean using a can of compressed air, be carefull when using compressed air, keep the can upright if the can is layed on its side liquid can come out and is harmfull to computer parts


----------



## momomo26 (Jan 30, 2008)

i have the same problem...my old desktop is about 3 years old and it just keeps on crashing when
1) I turn it on and login in to user and everything, then i try to do something like play a game and it crash
2) the computer crashes before i even get a chance to choose a user to login to
3) Crashes before the XP Logo is loaded and the XP loads
4) Crashes on bios

these all happen in order
each time it crashes it gets worse


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

momomo26, please start your own thread these are almost certainly two different issues and it can be confusing at times when in the same thread


----------



## 10FootPianist (Dec 2, 2007)

The heatsink seemed tight and I cleaned the insides thoroughly, but it still isn't working. Any tips?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Is the fan spinning on top the cpu heatsink?

Computers will do what you have described when the motherboard senses a cpu overheat, they shutdown to prevent damage thats why I'm looking so hard at this, I have had some dell's in the shop that the heatsink came loose because the retaining bracket that holds the heatsink in place breaks but you would know this right away so if it seems tight then its not that.

If the cpu fan is spinning when you start up then the next thing to do would be to clean and replace the thermal paste that is between the cpu and heatsink.

Get some artic silver5 and follow the instructions on there website on how to apply, clean the old compund off the heatsink and cpu with the highest percent isopropyl alcohol you can find


----------

